# English "Garden" Style outer cover



## Trish's Treasures (Sep 25, 2005)

My wife likes the looks of the GARDEN style top covers. I would assume they help with ventalation and possibly moisture removal. Any down sides and suggestions for getting plans. 
Thanks


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Trish's Treasures said:


> My wife likes the looks of the GARDEN style top covers. I would assume they help with ventalation and possibly moisture removal. Any down sides and suggestions for getting plans.
> Thanks


I don't think they help with ventilation or moisture removal, but they do look nice. From a practical stand point, they're not very practical and they use a lot of material and copper sheeting isn't cheap, but they do look nice 

I'm not aware of plans. I'd buy one and reverse engineer it. I have one that was given to me, my wife wants it on her "garden" hive but I've no plans to build any more.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've heard it suggested that if you give the bees access to it they'll fill it with burr comb
If you keep em out of it, it will be a haven for pests
Never actually seen one myself

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I haven't looked real closely at mine yet Dave, it arrived along with some other gear late last fall and it went right into the barn. I'll be digging it out in a week or so, I'll give it a closer look and post my thoughts. My quick recollection is that the bees don't have access to the "attic" nor does anything else- it's just empty enclosed space... if I recall..


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

if it's sealed up where wax moth and SHB can't get into it, it certainly isn't going to help with ventilation
I look forward to a report
they are pretty

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't think I want a hive I can't set something on top of...


----------



## Trish's Treasures (Sep 25, 2005)

*Garden Hive*

OK Thanks, 
I think I will hold off on getting one and settle on painting the boxes pretty for her. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Trish's Treasures . . .

>suggestions for getting plans . . .

My TCs are douple-sloped (custom designed and "homemade" by me ). I dont think they have as much slope as a true "English" hive. I made mine w/ exterior grade plywood (several layers, and covered w/ store-bought 1-pc aluminum flashing) they are very heavy and dont require additional bricks or rocks etc. to keep them in place. I often place them upside down on the ground and stack supers on top. 

If you (or any others) would like a "set of plans", send me a PM.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"My wife likes the looks of the GARDEN style top covers"

"I don't think I want a hive I can't set something on top of..."

Hey Michael the "key" word here is WIFE likes sooooo


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I just resurrected a thread on Excelsior covers that you might want to look at in re: alternatives.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I stopped by the barn on my way home from work to take a closer look at the garden hive cover I was given last fall. It's an official Brushy Mountain copper-topped peaked-roof lid. It has no built in ventilation. From the bee's point of view inside looking out, it's indistinguishable from a piece of plywood. The attic space is totally enclosed.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

George Fergusson said:


> It has no built in ventilation. From the bee's point of view inside looking out, it's indistinguishable from a piece of plywood. The attic space is totally enclosed.


Yeah, that is why I modified the excelsior design to add a hole in th emiddle and vents in the eaves. I am not sure if the bees will use it as an entrance or if I should screen it, but I think it will help the ventilation.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

I would think that the dead air space would add to the insulating of the hive, both against cold and heat. I have also been told by local beekeepers that condensation forming on the inside of a standard telescoping cover, at the point of weight, be it a rock or brick, can drop into the hive and cause problems. With the weight of the copper top, there is no need to weignt it down. I currently have two of them. I know from going to pick them up at Brushy Mtn. that they have about 15-20 hives, all with the peaked roof tops. 

They are truly, from a bees perspective, indistinguishable from a standard telescoping cover. When used in conjunction with the inner cover, I personally do not see any greater risk of pests than with the standar telescoping cover and inner cover. If I find that there are some disadvantages, other than the obvious, I will post them. 

(the obvious being, no where to sit stuff for they are not flat, you can's use them to sit on as well while looking in the hive, and they are a good bit heavier) Other than that, I really like mine.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

George Fergusson said:


> I don't think they help with ventilation or moisture removal, but they do look nice. From a practical stand point, they're not very practical and they use a lot of material and copper sheeting isn't cheap, but they do look nice
> 
> I'm not aware of plans. I'd buy one and reverse engineer it. I have one that was given to me, my wife wants it on her "garden" hive but I've no plans to build any more.


I bought copper flashing for our chimney a few months ago, price almost killed me at 120.00 for 2x8 sheet. I did have enough left for one hive cover though.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>copper flashing . . .
Some home improvement stores (my local Builders Sq) sell "copper" colored aluminum flashing. Its cheaper than $120 / 16 SF . Lot of "store-bought" bird feeders are covered w/ "copper aluminum".


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I looked at "Menards" yesterday and they have a roll of copper flashing material 20"x10` $60.00


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The roles is Grace Ice and water shield with copper leaf on the outside. Probably would work for covers, but to flash a chimney you need either Lead or 26 ga. copper. In the northeast lead is available, but around here I could not get it, so 120.00 for copper was my only option.


----------

